# cd21 Blood Results Help!!!!



## *Tomo* (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Im hoping someone can answer my question?

Im on my second cycle of Clomid 50mg

My Bloods on cd21 last month were

LH 4.0
FSH 2.9
Progesterone 119!!! Very High!!!!

And this month cd21 they were

LH 6.8
FSH 5.2
Progesterone 64

I know that anything above 30 in progesterone means i ov'd but what do the other two mean?
Are they ok?

I haven't had any tracking Scans or any other bloods done on other days.

My Progesterone levels were 10 before the Clomid.

Wishing Everyone Lots Of Luck this month and sending a huge sprinkling of Babydust to all

        

       

      

Tomo

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

What were all these blood tests measured in ?  Whenever comparing any hormone blood tests you need to include the unit measurement as different labs use varying measurements and ranges and if wrong ones compared will take the results completely out of context.

As you say, any progesterone level at 7dpo measured over 30 nmol/l indicates ovulation.  Progesterone is often tested on cd21 but this assumes ovulation on cd14.  Progesterone peaks at 7dpo which is ideally when it should be tested.

Having FSH and LH tested on cd21 (during luteal phase) is pretty meaningless and doesn't really provide any useful information.  FSH detects ovarian reserve (ie how many eggs got left) and LH, if higher than FSH, can be an indication of PCOS.  Both FSH and LH should be tested between cd2-4/5 (follicular phase, before ovulation) to have any relevance and provide useful information on your hormones...ideally should be tested alongside oestradiol/E2 as well.

So....ignore the FSH & LH levels if they were tested on cd21.  I'm assuming LH & FSH measured in IU/l and progesterone tested as nmol/l 

....and your progesterone levels, assuming nmol/l are very good and may mean that you released more than 1 egg.

I ovulate fine naturally and my progesterone levels on a natural cycle have been between 61-81 nmol/l, the lowest I ever had was 48 nmol/l and that was first month I ovulated after an IVF cycle !  I was prescribed clomid to boost a few years ago and the 2 months I had progesterone tested they came back as 103 and 105 nmol/l and these, along with follicle tracking scans, indicated I released 2 or 3 eggs each time.

When you say your level before clomid was 10, was that 10 nmol/l or 10ng/ml ?.....because 10 ng/ml is approx 30 nmol/l so would still indicate ovulation.

I'm surprised you've never had FSH, LH and Oestradiol tested at beginning of your cycle as these are very standard hormone blood tests.

Hope that helps anyway...I would just ignore the FSH/LH on cd21....but obviously I'm not medically qualified so please do speak with your fertility consultant as they will be able to advise why tested FSH/LH on cd21.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

